

How Eventjoy develops new features fast - tgoldberg
http://blog.eventjoy.com/post/87807448121/on-startups-how-we-develop-new-features-extremely-fast

======
thibaut_barrere
I'll add: make sure to keep your technical debt low as you go, otherwise at
some point features will become harder to ship, if not impossible.

~~~
karlhwhite
Agreed. Eventjoy Developer/Co-founder here. During early stage development,
you can't afford to optimize too heavily for technical debt, especially since
some features may be thrown out or re-written entirely, but a lot of technical
debt is avoidable, and can be mitigated with a few simple practices. My
personal top two being:

1\. Despite being the only developer, I comment. A lot. We have a large
codebase, and I need to be able to understand code I have not touched in
months at a moments notice.

2\. Modularize. Even if something is being thrown together quickly, I make
future-me happy by keeping things as modular as possible from the outset. This
allows problems to be isolated a lot faster, and for individual pockets of
code to be replaced more easily.

I'd love to hear others' thoughts on managing tech-debt!

